
Amelia Lin on Learning Fast: Going from Zero to First Paid Customer in 12 Weeks - skmurphy
https://bootstrappersbreakfast.com/2019/05/17/amelia-lin-on-learning-fast-going-from-zero-to-first-paid-customer-in-12-weeks/
======
skmurphy
On Fri-Apr-26 at Red Rock Coffee in Mountain View, Amelia Lin of Keep Life
Stories gave a short briefing on “Going from Zero to First Paid Customer in 12
Weeks ”

Amelia’s story: “When I started a service to capture a loved one’s life story
on audio, I was coming from a completely different background in EdTech. I
needed to know: Would people even want such a product? How much would they pay
for it? Who were the right people to sell to? Why would they buy my thing
instead of something else? …and I needed to learn all of this, very fast.
Here’s my top lessons on how I sped up that learning feedback cycle and closed
our first paid customer 12 weeks later, without writing any code.”

